#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν (και) ανοικτού κώδικα λογισμικό τοπογραφίας & gis

## Xάρης

GIS - Τηλεπισκόπιση - Φωτογραμμετρία
http://www.mapwindow.com/http://grass.itc.it/http://www.qgis.org/http://www.ilwis.org/ 

Τοπογραφία - GPS
http://www.ngs.noaa.gov/PC_PROD/pc_prod.shtmlhttp://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/geotrans/index.htmlhttp://www.omnistar.com/space/index.html

----------

